# varnyard sexing



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

i was wondering how varnyard sex their tegus


----------



## reptastic (Apr 12, 2012)

Probbing majority of the time


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 12, 2012)

I asked bobby how he does it via email and this is the response I got:

Bobby,

I just have a quick question. Do you determine the sex of the tegus by probing them prior shipping them out. Might sound like a dumb question, but was just curious.

Thanks
XXX

response:

Hi XXX, I do sex them and do my best to get the sex you are wanting.

Thanks, Bobby Hill, Owner,
www.Varnyard-Herps-Inc.com
www.TegusForSale.com

I honestly would not want mine probed, I would want it x-rayed. It does not effect the tegu like probing can.


----------



## Grendel (Apr 12, 2012)

He just tries to make the best guess by appearance. Mine was supposed to be a male, but now that it is grown I know it is a big female.


----------



## Ujarak (Apr 12, 2012)

I asked him the same thing and he told me that he can tell by color and something to do with the feet, but we were talking about reds dunno if its the same for B/W


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ujarak said:


> I asked him the same thing and he told me that he can tell by color and something to do with the feet, but we were talking about reds dunno if its the same for B/W



well i really want a male soooooooo bad


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 12, 2012)

When I went over there he was sexing by overall head and bodyshape in hatchlings of similar size. He doesn't guarantee sex but does state that he is pretty darn accurate at sexing this way. The first GU I got from him was male as requested. The second time I got a GU from Bobby he pointed out some of the subtle differences and I was able to pick out another male with his guidance so for me he has been 100% accurate. It was a couple years ago and I can't with certainty tell you what to look for but when you're viewing a box full of baby GUs you do see slightly larger/longer(in proportion to body, not just bigger tegus..) heads in about half of them(these were the males I believe).


----------



## reptastic (Apr 12, 2012)

Rayne, nero and achilles all were suppose to be males lol, storm and pyro he got right, idk if he was joking but I remember he said he probed but he had a lol in that same message so idk


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 12, 2012)

Kreacher was supposed to be male, but i am happy that she is a gorgeous female.


----------



## pauljr456 (Apr 12, 2012)

JohnMatthew said:


> When I went over there he was sexing by overall head and bodyshape in hatchlings of similar size. He doesn't guarantee sex but does state that he is pretty darn accurate at sexing this way. The first GU I got from him was male as requested. The second time I got a GU from Bobby he pointed out some of the subtle differences and I was able to pick out another male with his guidance so for me he has been 100% accurate. It was a couple years ago and I can't with certainty tell you what to look for but when you're viewing a box full of baby GUs you do see slightly larger/longer(in proportion to body, not just bigger tegus..) heads in about half of them(these were the males I believe).



wait you tell by a big head???? lol


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 13, 2012)

Basically, it's hit and miss lol. No one can 100% accurately sex tegus as babies without maybe X-raying which I don't really know about using or how it works.


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 14, 2012)

Bobby emailed me when I asked the same question saying he probed, but it's only 90% accurate he says, probably as a confirmation


----------

